# July 2019 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in July.

Goodluck 
Sharry


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ll kick us off! I’m having my transfer on a Friday so my OTD is the 7th. This is my first FET following freeze-all cycle last month and I have 4 in the freezer xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Officially PUPO hopefully so other ladies will be along to join me soon!! Xx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Missl73 fingers crossed 🤞🏻🤞🏻

I am 7dp5d, I transferred one 4BA embryo, some sickly feelings in the morning which I know is early but happened with my last transfer to 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi 

I'm 1dp5dt and OTD is 6th July. I did a natural FET and used an embryo that I froze during my maternity leave.

Let's hope that this is a lucky thread!


----------



## lmcmillan28829 (Apr 17, 2019)

Officially PUPO. Wow what a rollercoaster to get her.
Fingers crossed I can stay sane for two weeks.
x


----------



## Karrie38yr (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Hannahdaisy. Assuming you therefore already have a little one. How are you coping during 2ww and with another child. My son is 2.5 and I’m on day 6 of 2ww. Finding it stressful and really tough. Had no choice but to lift him (less than normal but still a lot). Feel panicky all the time as know you not meant to lift ....


----------



## hannahdaisy (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Karrie, yep, I have a 17 month old. I have also been very paranoid about lifting him. He can't walk on his own yet either so even less choice! My partner is doing most of the lifting but that's not always an option. I just keep trying to make myself feel better by thinking of all the people that get pregnant naturally every day and are going about their normal lives, lifting their toddlers etc! 

3dp now. Missl reminded me in another thread that it means I'm now 1/3 of the way through so I guess that's a nice way to think about it! I've had some cramping over the past few days, hoping it's a good sign but trying not to read into it too much.


----------



## belladc (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m 7dp5dt and getting a little anxious as I’ve had a lot of cramping yesterday and today. I feel exactly as I did when I had an ectopic last year and so don’t feel confident that it will be a positive result. 
Anyone else experiencing(ed) discomfort at this point? 

Wishing you all BFPs!
Xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm also in the tww, and have a little one that just wants to be picked up all the time. Oh it breaks my heart when I say, I can't. Due to test on July 8th. Have bought first response on the off chance I'm brave and want to test early. Have no symptoms (currently 2dp6dt), but then likely too early for any. Pleased I'm not alone.  Good luck everyone,  going I see lots of bfp's 😊


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

How is everyone feeling? I’m currently 10dp5dt, not sure how I’m feeling at the moment, a lot of the same symptoms of my last successful transfer but don’t want to look too much into them as don’t want to build my hopes up!!0


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Any more ladies in the 2WW? 

I'm 3dp5dt, FET. My one and only remaining embie thawed and divided perfectly, which I am over the moon about. So far, feeling chilled. I'm on injectable progesterone, so not having crazy side effects and feeling pretty normal apart from sore butt! I am waking up at night. This happened last time when I had a CP, but thinking it's too early, and probs just because my mind is busy..

xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

I’m in the TWW too! Only just... I had an FET on Tuesday so my OTD isn’t until next Thursday. I’m not feeling too hopeful though as my progesterone was super low on day of transfer - only 36! I thought it needed to be at least 80 to facilitate implantation? 

HannahDaisy I remember you from last time! Great to see you back and hello to everyone else! Seems only a few of us - hope we can give each other support. 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowRoses85 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm just in 2ww....well I had 2 5day hatching blastocysts transferred today. And the wait begins.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I’m 5dp5dt today. Just tested now st 5pm.l as I found a test and couldn’t help myself. Negative


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Curlygirl, 

Please don’t be down hearted yet. 5dpt is really too early to test. You really can’t trust anything earlier than 9dpt. Hang in there! 

Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi ladies, 

Hope time isn’t passing too slowly for you all. I’m 2dp5dt today and absolutely desperate for a rainbow after experiencing our fifth loss less than 3 months ago. Every other girl I ever met through IVF is either long pregnant or a mother now so could use some team support! I’m not sure what I’m more scared of, it not working or facing a sixth loss.

Really hoping that everyone here gets their turn very soon (like this cycle for us all would be great!)

Last BFP I was getting negatives until evening of 8dp3dt when they were very very faint, so don’t give up hope yet!

Stay sane! Xxx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi espo Claudia. Thank you. I’m 7dp5dt and got another negative today. Even had a glass of wine tonight as I’m convinced now I’m out. I think you just know. 

Today I was wondering if they might try anything else different for my last go


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies
May i join you 
Had transfer yesterday am not sure grades yet am still waiting for clinic to give me a report
Will keep you updated
Please God let it be our turn!!!!


----------



## tillymint101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi! I transfered one 4ab blastocyst on 17th July. Test day is 28th July. We have used my wife's eggs into me with donor sperm and this is our 7th go with just one postive ever which was sadly a chemical.

3dp5dt today. Been having cramps pretty much since transfer, these have been a mixture of endometriosis pain across pelvis and into bum and vagina and some period type cramps with stabbing pains. 
Today had a few dizzy spells and got a really upset stomach which is probably down to the meds?

Had little bit of dizziness straight after transfer and the odd little bit over past 7 days since starting the progesterone.

Hoping this is a lucky thread 🙏🤞🍀 xxx


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi
So today am 4dp5dt
I don't think i have any symptoms at all. Its kinda worrying isn't it when you think you don't feel anything. My boobs nothing even though on progesterone, just a lot of bloatedness.
My ETD is 30 july but i will be away on holiday somewhere 

Tillymint will you poas (i think i will, i always do and was just thinking about it now)
Espoie17 will you be testing as well this time (sorry about your recent loss) i pray this one is the one for you

I will catch up properly with everyone, waking up early for work, am kind of keeping myself busy but being very sensible as well at work
Catch up soon


----------



## espoir17 (Oct 5, 2017)

Curly girl, hope you are doing ok and that you have been able to enjoy the wine. Sending big hugs and lots of wishes for next time. Will you take a break or just plough on? Do you have many embryos left?

Welcome Ruthannah, I too keep checking my breasts as they were tell-tale symptoms in all previous 5 pregnancies. Not much change yet though, for me it was always around about test date where they started swelling and getting sore which is worrying me this time as they are usually a good indicator by now. Where are you off on holiday?

Tillymint and Claudia sending you the best of luck. Yellow roses, Evie and Lori how are you getting on? I’m guessing some of you who transferred early on in the month must know by now.

I have had some cramping and also some strange sharp pains that I feel I remember from the last pregnancy. My beta is tomorrow 9dp5dt and I’ve been getting darkening positives since 5dp5dt. Absolutely nerve racked about the thought of a sixth loss. I really want to get my hopes up but I’ve been so burnt in the past.

Sending love to everyone xxx


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

My friend is taking me somewhere, i will only know when i get to the airport, we been friends for more than 20yrs and she has been with me even through this journey bless her, she is one in a big number.

Espoir17 think positive( i know as hard as it is) I can only imagine what you been through, (i have had 3 cycles so far this year should update my siggy) lets hope for the best hey 
positives vibes for a good number tomorrow

How is the rest of the team getting on


----------



## Sunburn 007 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi there
Frantically looking through google for some positive stories. 
This is my 5th donor egg treatment and we have done the last 2 in Czezh. Today was OTD (14dpt fet)  and I have been brown spotting for past few days and cramps and back ache on and off, and during the night when I got up for a wee (bloody hormones!) I wiped bright red blood and a little dripped into the toilet (TMI Sorry) , blood was very watery (I am on clexane injections which thin the blood). So I thought game over and went back to bed very upset . Thought Af must be on it's way. So I went back to bed and didnt really care about testing as thought all over. My clinic requires testing so did some tests in the morning and both were quickly strong positive results. Complete head screw. Since this I have had no more bleeding but obsessively on knicker watch and driving me crazy. Have booked HCG tests so I can be sure if viable once and for all.  Also decided to try rest so not to aggravate.  I know it can go either way and time will tell but hardest thing ever. 
I think anyone that takes on iVF is super strong as it's so heartbreakingly hard 😳
Is anyone else on test day or near ?


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Sunburn 
That really sounds very positive, sounds like implantation spotting 
congratulations i mean the strong hpt even confirms it. so happy for you. 
hope you get high numbers for your hcg

i was 6 day post 5 day transfer and i tested and was negative
yeah this journey is hard


----------



## Sunburn 007 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ruth Anna so sorry to hear your result but maybe late implanted?
Very early days. Don't give up hope. (Easy to say I know) . Praying for you 😘

I've had no more red blood just small bits of brown so praying isn't anything sinister.  The problem when you've got history of chemical preg, miscarriage it's very difficult to think positive as dont know any different. 

My clinic have said to stop the clexane injections if the red blood continues but think I'd be scared to do that.  This is the only change from other cycles so dont want to!!

Blood results today and I am pooping myself 😬


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

hi all
sunburn have you got your results yet? hope its a positive good number for you


----------

